

Help the GNOME Foundation Defend the GNOME Trademark Against Groupon - averi
https://www.gnome.org/groupon

======
rustyconover
I support GNOME having contributed a tiny bit to the drafting of the
Foundation's charter. But this issue seems to be a "big deal" just because
they have to defend their trademark to keep their trademark. For which we can
fault the USPTO.

As for Groupon making a serious inroads into point of sale software, doubtful.
I'd almost play the long game on this one and wait for Groupon to figure out
another way to lose money. Since that seems to be the only thing they excel
at.

------
hub_
One should offer a Groupon for that ;-)

